# Whats the difference between Gaggia Classic 2015 and the models before it?



## Beans (Dec 8, 2015)

Whats the difference between Gaggia Classic 2015 and the models before it?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

2015 Classic has stainless steel boiler as opposed to older models' aluminium one. Believe it is also not possible to adjust the pressure from factory set 15bar (optimised for pressurised portafilter baskets) to a better 10bar.


----------



## Beans (Dec 8, 2015)

Ok... for a novice like me whos only had a couple of espressos in his life and is wanting to learn the whole coffee expereince properly (ive just got a gene cafe), which model should I be going for?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

There is a reason that the older models are holding their price, they are better


----------



## Beans (Dec 8, 2015)

Which model specifically and where can I get them cheapest?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The pre-Philips ones have a bigger solenoid, also the wattage is higher on the older models.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Beans said:


> Which model specifically and where can I get them cheapest?


Pre-Philips, best place would be on here - or if you are lucky to get a decent one you may find a bargain on fleabay or glumtree (caveat emptor..)


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

There are a couple in the for sale thread just now and one with a PID.


----------



## Beans (Dec 8, 2015)

But are there any place that sell them brand new?


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

You'll struggle to find the older model for sale new.

They come up regularly on here and you are more than likely to get one thats been looked after/recently serviced. Expect to pay around 120 -150. Look for Silvia steam wand upgrade and opv adjustment and any accessories thrown in such as tamper, unpressurised baskets, milk jug......these can add up if you're starting out.


----------



## Beans (Dec 8, 2015)

Which other machines are available brand new that match the prePhillips Classic?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

KitchenAid artisan espresso machine is virtually the same internally as a Classic, though it has a second boiler for steam - so is better.

However, it's bloomin expensive and you could get a much better machine for the same money.

The Rancilio Silvia is similar but slightly better again, but also a fair bit more if you really want new.

Buy a used Classic or used Silvia.


----------



## habbi (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm struggling to get a Gaggia classic having dithered for so long - I want to get one for my husband for his office (we have one at home - pre 2009), but being north of the Forth Bridge am very worried about anything arriving from the south! They are flying off ebay, and I'm obviously a bit wary as it is. Any alternatives which might be a bit less popular?


----------



## habbi (Dec 13, 2015)

I did see the info about the Silvia above, but wondered whether other Gaggias might be worth a look - like the Baby, or GranGaggia?


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

For new, I bought a Sage Duo Temp Pro and I'm happy with it. It's better than a Classic because it already has a PID temperature regulator. It's still a simple, manual machine though.

Some people are worried about the reliability, so you may want to buy it from somewhere with long warrenty.


----------



## habbi (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks. I'll have a look at it (having just learnt about PID/V?).


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, Sage Duo Temp has had some good feedback on here- so worth factoring in too


----------



## gpgill (Dec 27, 2015)

Like beans I'm new to this, as I right in thinking then that if you want to start out on the road towards good coffee you're looking at dropping around £400?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

gpgill said:


> Like beans I'm new to this, as I right in thinking then that if you want to start out on the road towards good coffee you're looking at dropping around £400?


Yes - if you include a decent grinder and a Classic (second hand via the Forum) and the ancillaries.


----------



## gpgill (Dec 27, 2015)

Okay, thanks a lot. Looking forward to buying the kit and not knowing how to use it properly for weeks haha


----------

